# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kerkük Türkünü: iran, israil, Pegmerge ve ABD katlediyor >  ırak türkmen cephesi yürütme kurulu üyesi aydın maruf ile söyleşi ı

## anau

*IRAK TüRKMEN CEPHESİ YüRüTME KURULU üYESİ AYDIN MARUF İLE SüYLEşİ* 

Irak Türkmen Cephesi Erbilğde büro açtı. ITC Yürütme Kurulu üyesi Aydın Maruf da Erbilğdeki büroda faaliyetlerini sürdürmektedir. Erbil ziyaretimiz sırasında ITCğnin Erbil bürosunu ziyaret ettik. Maruf daha önceki yıllarda da ITCğnin şam Temsilci Yardımcılığı görevini üstlenmişti. Dolayısıyla Suriyeğyi de yakından tanıyan bir siyasetçi. Kendisi ile gerçekleştirdiğimiz söyleşide hem Suriye sorununu hem de Irak siyasetini ve Türkmenleri ele aldık.

*ORSAM: Bir buçuk yılı aşkın süredir Suriyeğde olaylar devam ediyor. Kimse bu olayların nasıl sonuçlanacağını kestiremiyor. Siz uzun yıllar Suriyeğde kaldınız. Siz Suriyeğnin genel durumunu nasıl değerlendiriyorsunuz? Nasıl sonuçlanacağını düşünüyorsunuz?*

*MARUF:* Bir buçuk sene önce kimse Suriyeğnin bugünkü durumuna gelebileceğini tahmin etmiyordu. Suriyeğnin iç yapısına baktığımız zaman farklı görüntülerle karşılaşırız. Türkiyeğyi ilgilendiren en önemli tablo terör örgütü PKKğnın uzantısının bölgede hareketlenmesidir. Dış politika devletlerin ortak menfaatleri üzerine kuruluyor. Bazen ortak menfaat yok edilmeye çalışılıyor. Bu normaldir. Bana göre Suriyeğnin bu duruma gelmesi; Yemen, Mısır veya Libyağya göre olayların uzun süre devam etmesi ve Beşşar Esadğın görevinde uzun süre kalmasına bağlıdır. üünkü dış müdahale olmamıştır. Suriyeğye NATO ya da bölge ülkeleri tarafından bir müdahale olsaydı Beşşar Esad yönetimde kalamazdı. Türkiye bu konuda önemli bir faktördür. Ayaklanmalar başlar başlamaz Türkiye, Esad yönetimine karşı olarak mazlumların yanında olduğunu dile getirdi. Diğer taraftan bakılınca Suriye, Türkiyeğyi ayaklanmaların destekçisi olarak görüyor. Benim orada gördüğüm, Suriye hükümetinin bu katliamlara devam edeceğidir. Baas Partisi, halkın nazarında diktatörlük, katliam, baskı anlamına gelmektedir. Derler ki ğSaddam, Beşar Esadğın yaptıklarının yüzde 5ğini yapmadığ. Bu katliamlar, insan dışı uygulamalar karşısında duran sadece bir grup var, o da üzgür Suriye Ordusu. Eğer dış müdahale olmazsa, Beşşar Esad Suriye halkını senelerce öldürülmeye devam edecektir. Beşşar Esad Suriyeğyi komşu devletleri kışkırtmak için bilerek bölüyor. Bu bölünme Kürtlerle başladı. Tartus ve Lazkiye bölgeleri Alevileri yaşadığı bölgedir. Esadğın düşüncesi o bölgeyi Alevilere vermektir. Bazı bilgilere göre İranğdan ve Hizbullah yanlılarından bölgeye giden silahlı grupların olduğu söyleniyor. Bugün Beşşar Esadğın askerleri Suriyeğyi kontrol edememektedir. Kontrolü sağlayabilmek için Suriyeğye yakın olan gruplara ihtiyaç duyuyor. Alevi ve Kürtleri kullanarak şamğı kontrol altına almaya çalışıyor. Amacı etnisite ve mezhepler üzerinden Suriyeğyi bölmek. Bunu ne Saddam ne de Maliki yaptı. Esad bu yolla Türkiyeğyi kışkırtmayı amaçlıyor. PYD, 2003 yılında kurulmuştu ve önemsiz bir siyasi parti olarak görülüyordu. Lideri Salih Müslüm Muhammed idi. Kuzey Irakğta ikamet ediyor, ara sıra Kandilğe geçiyordu. Suriyeğye girişi yasaktı. Ayaklanma başlar başlamaz bu Salih Müslüm Muhammed Suriyeğye getirildi. Esadğı desteklemek adına Kürt bölgelerine geçti. Kürtler için özerk bölge talep etti. Bunun için 1.5 yıldır çalışmaktadır. Planı yüzde 60 başarılı oldu. Suriye Hükümeti bunu Türkiyeğye karşı kullanıyor. ğSuriyeğyi bu durumu Türkiye getirdi. Muhalefeti destekledi. üzgür Suriye Ordusuğnu desteklediğ iddiaları var. Suriyeğnin Kürtlerin yaşadığı bölgelerinde iki grup ortaya çıktı. İlki terör örgütü PKKğnın öncülüğünü yaptığı ğKürdistan Halk Meclisleriğ. Diğeri ise Suriye Kürt Ulusal Konseyi. Bu oluşumu da Suriye KDPğsi ve Mesut Barzani destekliyor. Suriyeğde Kürtlerin yaşadığı bölgelerde Celal Talabani, Mesut Barzani ve PKKğnın hakim olma mücadelesi var. Ancak şimdilik PKKğnın elinin güçlü olduğunu söylemek mümkün. Bu durum ise Türkiyeğyi olumsuz etkiliyor. Türkiyeğde PKK tarafından yapılan son eylemlerin bu bölgeden kaynakladığını söylemek mümkün. üzellikle Kamışlı-Derik Bölgesi PKKğnın üssü konumunda. Türkiyeğde etnik grupları kışkırtıp istikrarsızlık yaratmaya çalışıyorlar.

*Siz Irak siyasetini de iyi biliyorsunuz. İki ülke arasında birçok benzerlik konuşuldu. Uçuşa yasak bölge oluşturulması, güvenli bölge oluşturulması, ülkenin etnik-mezhepsel temelde bölünmesi, iç savaş olasılığı, Alevi-Sünni çatışması. Irak ve Suriyeğyi karşılaştıracak olursanız ne gibi benzerlikler ve farklılıklar ortaya çıkar? Suriyeğde Esad sonrasında bir Irak tecrübesi yaşanmasını bekleyebilir miyiz?*

Irak örneği Suriye için önemlidir. Bu senaryolar Saddam döneminde de sürekli konuşulmaktaydı. Bahsettiğiniz hususların hepsi Irak için de zamanında tartışılmıştı. İki ülkedeki etnik gruplar benzerdir. Geçmişte Irakğta ne yaşandıysa Suriyeğde şimdi yaşanmaktadır. Coğrafyalar, tarih, kültür birbirine yakındır. Ama kıyaslamaya girersek ters bir durum ortaya çıkar. Irakğta şii çoğunluk Türkiye yanlısıdır. Suriyeğde ise Sünni çoğunluk Türkiye yanlısıdır. Beşşar Esadğdan sonra Sünni bir iktidarın gelmesi muhtemeldir. Ama bunun olmaması için İran, Hizbullah ve diğer şii gruplar çalışmaktadır. Suriyeğde Sünnilerin yoğun olarak yaşadığı bölgeler de var. Ancak coğrafi olarak bir Kürt bölgesi yoktur. Kamışlı gibi Kürtlerin yaşadığı en büyük yerleşim yerlerinin dahi nüfusu 200 bini geçmez. Ayrıca o bölgelerde Suriyeğdeki Baas rejimi tarafından uygulanan Araplaştırma politikası da çok etkili olmuştur. Irakğta Duhok-Erbil gibi bir coğrafya var, ancak Suriyeğde yok. Ama Suriyeğde bu yaratılmaya çalışılıyor. Biz Suriyeli yetkililerle görüştüğümüzde Kürtlerin Irakğta ve Türkiyeğde bir bölgeleri olduğunu ama Suriyeğde olmadığını söylüyorlardı. Suriyeğde bir Kürt bölgesi oluşursa başta Türkiye ve Irak zarar görecektir. Bu nedenle söylediğiniz senaryoların hepsi geçerli olabilir. Suriyeli Muhalifler ğYemenğde, Irakğta, Libyağda müdahale oldu. Suriyeğde çok geç kalındığ diyorlar. Ama ABD ile ilgili şüpheleri de var. Müdahale edilmezse binlerce insan daha ölecektir. Irak siyasi, iktisadi ve stratejik açıdan Suriyeğden daha güçlüdür. ABD neden Irakğa müdahale etti de Suriyeğye etmiyor? ünemsiz olduğu için mi? Petrol olmadığı için mi? Suriyeğnin bölünmesini istediği için mi?

*Tüm bu senaryolar akla ğSuriye, Esad sonrasında bölünebilir mi?ğ sorusunu getiriyor. Sizin bu konudaki öngörünüz nedir?*

Suriye topraklarının bölünmesi komşu ülkelerden hiç birinin menfaatine değildir. Bu nedenle hepsi Suriyeğnin toprak bütünlüğünü destekliyor. Ama bölünmeyi Beşşar Esad istiyor. Esad Suriyeğdeki iç muhalefet ve Sünni devletlerden intikam almak için Suriyeğyi bölmeye çalışıyor. Kürt bölgesinde başarılı oldu. Bu başarı zincirleme şeklinde devam edebilir. üzgür Suriye Ordusu da şu an yıpranmaya başlamış durumda. Esad bu şekilde devam ederse başarılı olabilir.

*Siz Irak Türkmen Cephesiğnin Suriye Temsilci Yardımcısı olarak şamğda görev yaptınız. Oradaki Türkmenlerin genel durumunu ve bu olaylardan nasıl etkilendiklerini anlatır mısınız?*

Beşşar Esad yönetiminin Türkmenlere de ayrı bir bölge oluşturmayı teklif ettiğini biliyoruz. üzellikle Bayır-Bucak Türkmenlerinin yaşadığı bölgelerde Türkmenler için bir hakimiyet alanı kurulmasının teklif edildiğini söyleyebiliriz. Türkmenler, bölgede bin yıllık geçmişe sahip bir millettir. Ancak Türkmenler diğer gruplardan farklı bir durumda. ürgütsel yapıya sahip olmamakla birlikte bir siyasi organizasyon kurmalarına da izin verilmemiştir. Ayrıca Türkmenlere ait bir bölge ya da şehir yoktur. Türkmenler, Suriyeğde dağınık bir biçimde yaşamaktadır. Türkiye ve Suriye komşu olmasına rağmen, Osmanlı İmparatorluğuğndan sonra Türkmenler yıpratılmaya ve kültürel olarak yok edilmeye çalışılmıştır. şamğda yerli Türkmenler yaşamaktadır. Ayrıca Golan Türkmenlerini de dikkate almak gerekmektedir. Türkmenler, Golanğdan başlayıp Halepğe kadar dağınık bir biçimde yaşamaktadır. üte yandan Türkmenler siyasete uzak olmaları nedeniyle tecrübesizdir. Son günlerde İstanbulğda Suriye Demokratik Türkmen Hareketi kuruldu. Yönetimine bakacak olursak Halep, Lazkiye, Humusğtan ikişer kişi var. Bu farklı görüşlerin ortaya çıkmasına neden oluyor. Keşke farklı bir şey kurulsaydı. Sünni Arapların, Kürtlerin, şiilerin yani tüm grupların muhalefette etkinliği var. Türkmenlerin koordinasyonu çok az. üzellikle Türk ve Arap basınına kendilerini ifade edemiyorlar. Türkmen bölgelerinden 15 tugay oluşturuldu. Toplam nüfusları 2000 kişi olabilir. üzgür Suriye Ordusuğnda faaliyet gösteriyorlar. Türkmenler siyasi hayata yeni yeni katılıyorlar. En son Kahire Toplantısığna katılım sağladılar. Orada bile eksiklikleri belliydi. Kürtler lider kadro yetiştirmiş durumdalar. Mesela Suriye Demokratik Türkmen Hareketiğni şamğda temsil eden kimse yok. Ama Arapların, Kürtlerin her yerde bayrağı var. Hal bu iken Kahire toplantısına da Türkiyeğnin baskı ve önerileriyle ancak Türkmenler dahil olabilmiştir. Biz Suriye Türkmenlerinin nüfusunun 3 milyon olduğunu söylüyoruz. Ama bunların içinde Araplaştırılmış olanlar, tarihini unutanlar var. Bunların içinde ancak yarım milyon insan Türkçe konuşabiliyordur. Bu nedenle Suriye Türkmenlerinin hem Türkiye hem Azerbaycan hem de Irak Türkmenlerinden büyük desteğe ihtiyaçları vardır. Türk basını Türkmenlerden 3-4 ay öncesine kadar hiç bahsetmemekteydi. Suriye Asuri Demokratik ürgütüğnün Halepğte-Kamışlığda büroları var. Orada Kerkük gibi bir yapı oluşturmaya çalışıyorlar; Asuriler, Araplar, Kürtlerle birlikte ortak bir idare kurulacak. şu an Beşşar Esadğdan destek alıyorlar. Ama Türkmenlerin Halep ve Bayır-Bucakğta böyle bir çalışmaları yok. Hıristiyanlar, üerkesler, Kürtler, Ermeniler (yani bölgedeki azınlık gruplar) Esad döneminde kendilerine ait dergi, gazete, dernek, ocak kurmuşlardı. Gizli çalışan siyasi partileri vardı. Ama Türkmenlerin hiçbir şeyi yoktu. Sadece Ankarağda bulunan pasif bir Bayır Bucak Derneği vardı. Pasif kalmalarında Esadğın baskısının etkisi olduğu kadar kendi hataları da var. Bugün Suriye Ulusal Meclisiğnin şam Bildirgesiğnde veya diğer belgelerde Türkmenler zikredilmemiştir. Suriye Türkmenlerinin Türkiye başta olmak üzere tüm Türk Dünyasığndan topyekün bir desteğe ihtiyacı var. Türkmeneli üğrenci Birliği bir kampanya yapmaya başladı. Yardım toplanıp Suriyeli Türkmen mültecilere gönderiliyor. Bu sayede Irak Türkmenleri, Suriye Türkmenlerinin yanında olduğunu gösteriyor. Ama sadece maddi yardımla bu iş olmaz. Suriye Türkmenlerinin siyasete girmeleri gerekiyor. Mutlaka Suriye Ulusal Konseyiğnde yer almaları gerekli. En önemlisi ise Suriye içinde birleşip, ortak hareket etmeleri lazım. Bir buçuk senedir Suriyeğdeki olaylardan hayatını kaybedenlerin yüzde 30ğunun Türkmen olduğunu söyleyebiliriz. Ama bundan kimse bahsetmez. Humusğta yapılan bombalı saldırı Türkmenleri hedef aldı. Bu durum rapor halinde örgütlere iletilmedi. Ayrıca mutlaka siyasi parti kurulması lazım. Demokratik Değişim İçin Ulusal Koordinasyon Komitesi kuruluyor. 30 tane siyasi parti katılacak. Bunun içinde Suriye Kürt Azadi Partisi var. Kürt partilere ek olarak Suriyeğde izinli olan partiler katılacak. Amaç Suriye Ulusal Konseyiğne alternatif bulmaktır. üünkü Suriye Ulusal Konseyi de bugüne kadar birleşemedi. Kürtler çekildi, diğer gruplar tepki gösterdi.

*Peki, son dönemde Irakğta yaşanan gelişmeleri nasıl değerlendiriyorsunuz? Bağdat ve Erbil arasındaki gerginlik nereye gidiyor?*

2003ğten beri Erbil-Bağdat arasındaki gerginlikler devam ediyor. Irakğta üç grup esas alındı. Kürt, Sünni ve şii. Kürtler bu dağılımda aktif rol aldı. Irakğın durumu şartlara ya da başka bir devletin isteğine göre değişiyor. Irakğı konuşurken mutlaka İranğdan da bahsetmek lazım. İransız Irak olmuyor. İranğın Bağdat-Erbil arasında yaşanan olaylarda büyük etkisi var. Mesela seçimden önce Irakiye Listesi kuruldu. Bir şii Listesi kuruldu. Bir Kürdistan İttifakı vardı. Her bir grubun kimler tarafından desteklendiği malum. Problemler buradan kaynaklandı. Petrol ve peşmerge gibi konular teferruattır. Esas konu seçimden sonra iki grup arasında yaşanmıştır. Türkiye ve İranğın taraf olması Irak siyasetini gerginleştirdi diyebiliriz. üzellikle de Tarık El-Haşimi olayından sonra gerginlik tırmandı. şimdi Irakğta şii ve Sünni olmak üzere iki blok oluştu. şii Bloku Maliki başkanlığında İran destekli, Sünni Bloku (Türkmenler, Kürtler, Sünni Araplar) ise Türkiye, ABD ve Suudi Arabistan desteklidir. Erbil-Bağdat arasında çıkan son olay peşmergelerin Rabia bölgesine girmesi ile yaşandı. Irak Ordusuğnun da Diyalağdan o bölgeye getirilmesi Bağdat-Erbil arasındaki gerginliği daha da arttırdı. Bölgesel Kürt Yönetimi, Bağdatğa önem vermeden hareket ediyor. Sanki ayrı bir devlet gibi davranıyor. Kürtlerin Bağdatğı tehdidi, Sünni Arapların ve Arap Devletlerinin Kürtleri desteklemesi ve İranğın da Maliki yönetiminin arkasında durmasıyla gerginlik arttı. Ancak Bölgesel Kürt Yönetimi içerisindeki muhalefetin yönetime Bağdatğla ilişkilerin iyileştirilmesi yönünde baskı var. Muhalefet komşu devletlerin baskılarına boyun eğildiğini düşünüyor. Mesut Barzani bir toplantı yaptı ve Goran hariç tüm siyasi partiler katıldı. Bir heyet oluşturuldu. Bu heyet Barzani başkanlığında Bağdatğa gidecekti. Sorunları çözmek için Maliki ve Irak hükümeti ile görüşülecekti. Kürtlerin Bağdatğla yönetimsel sorunları var. Ama buna ek olarak Sünni-şii problemi de yaşanmaktadır. İran bu konuda çok etkilidir. Malikiğnin Kerkükğte Bakanlar Kuruluğnu toplaması ve Türk Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğluğnun Kerkük ziyareti olayları daha fazla gerginleştirdi. Bu olaylar tüm Sünni grupları etkilemektedir. ünceden peşmerge ve petrol konuları vardı. şimdi bunlara ek olarak Sünni-şii sıkıntısı da ortaya çıktı.

*Son dönemlerde Türkmenlerle Iraklı Kürtler arasındaki ilişkilerin iyileştiğini görüyoruz. Bu durum için ne gibi adımlar atıldı?*

28 Temmuzğda Irak Parlamentosunda Türkmenlerin Irakğta esas unsur olarak kabul edilmesi, Kürdistan İttifakının desteğiyle olmuştur. Oradaki tüm Kürtler bu yönde olumlu oy kullanmıştır. ünceden engel olurlardı. Bu çok önemli bir nokta. Ayrıca Kerkükğte vali (Kürt) ve meclis başkanı (Türkmen) ortak hareket etmektedir. KDP ve KYB, Türkmeneli bölgesi konusunda artık ITCğyi muhatap almaktadır. Bu da diğer önemli bir adımdır.

*Erbilğde Irak Türkmen Cephesiğnin bir büro açmasını da bu gelişmelerin bir parçası sayabilir miyiz?*

Tabi ki. Bir de Kürt Yönetimi eski zihniyetinden vazgeçmiştir. Bölgesel Kürt Yönetiminde de her gün siyaset değişmektedir. Bazı olayların çözülmesi zamana bağlıdır. Mesela 31 Ağustos Türkmen şehitleri Günü aktif bir şekilde gündeme gelmiyordu. şimdi bu sene sadece Erbilğde yapıldı. Bütün Kürt basınında bu haber oldu. Yönetim bunu olumlu karşıladı.

*ünümüzdeki dönemde ne gibi gelişmeler bekliyorsunuz?*

Olumlu adımlar atılacağını düşünüyorum. Kerkükğte seçime katılmak için Türkmenler ve Kürtler bir liste oluşturabilir. Ayrıca Erbilğde Türkmenler hükümete katılabilir. Yine Erbilğde Türkmenlerle ilgili bazı değişiklikler yaşanabilir. Kerkük başta olmak üzere tüm Türkmeneli bölgesine baktığımızda ne Kürt ne de Türkmen basınında karşı tarafa yönelik olumsuz bir propaganda görülmemektedir. Karşılıklı sert açıklamalar yapılmamaktadır. Bundan bir ay önce ITCğden bir heyet Neçirvan Barzani ile görüşmüştür. Bu çok olumlu bir gelişmedir. Hükümetin tebrik edilmesi önemli gelişmelerdir. Bunlar eskiden kırmızı çizgiydi. şimdi iki taraf da birbirini kabul ediyor. Bundan bir sene evvel kabul edilmiyordu. Irak Türkmen Cephesi, Kürt siyasi oluşumunu kabul ediyor. Kürtler de Irak Türkmen Cephesiğni bir siyasi aktör, muhatap olarak kabul etmektedir.

*Peki, bu kırılma nasıl başladı?*

Bu gelişmeler Kerkükğte, Irak Türkmen Cephesi ile Kürt siyasi partiler arasında başladı. Bu bölgelerde Araplardan ziyade Kürtler ve Türkmenler önemli iki faktördür. Kürtler buna inanmıyordu ve ITCğyi dışarıda tutmaya çalışıyordu. Kürtlerle Türkmenlerin ilişkilerinin kötü olması Bağdatğta her iki tarafı da zarara uğratıyor. Biz cumhurbaşkanı yardımcısı aday gösteriyoruz, Kürtler karşı çıkıyor. Kürtler bize destek verdiği zaman şiiler de destek veriyorlar. Türkmenlerin bunu iyi değerlendirmesi ve iyi bir siyaset yapması lazım.

*Sayın Maruf teşekkür ederiz.*


_* Bu söyleşi ORSAM Başkanı Hasan Kanbolat, ORSAM Danışmanı Serhat Erkmen ve ORSAM Uzmanı Oytun Orhan tarafından 5 Eylül 2012 tarihinde Erbilğde gerçekleştirilmiştir._

----------

